# Something new coming



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know a bunch of you guys heard of, or bought from, Baddog resins. He was at the NJ slot car show today and I talked with him a little bit. He is going to be doing alot of original tjets and the whole tyco "s" series cars in resin. he does very nice work too. I asked him if he plans on giving RRR a run for his money and he said he will be cheaper (average car with clear glass windshield and 2 chrome bumpers should be about 16-18 dollars).
I hope he's ready for big business, I'll be throwing a nice order as soon as the "s" cars are done.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

"S" Cars, did I hear "S" cars? Wheres the line start? I will aslo be giving him some of my money we these cars start.

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

For those of you who do not know these people,
(baddog) They worked for Tyco doing exactly what they are doing right now!
They make GREAT slotcar bodies!
Thanks for the GREAT news, ED!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Does Baddog have a website?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

www.baddogslotcars.com 

His name is Bruce Gavin. He also did the golf cart, 70 El Camino and Green Hornet cars Dan Esposito was selling at shows.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That 70 Elky was a great body. Details were crisp and looked great when painted up and a set of hood stripes added. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow!!!!! Great looking stuff from what I can see.

Mike


----------



## Baddogslotcars (May 18, 2005)

Hello, I'm Bruce Gavins from Bad Dog Slot cars . I appreciate the nice things said by those above . We do plan on a large release of T-jets and Tyco S cars thru the summer into the fall . I just recieved from a fellow collector all 24 versions of the Tyco S cars and all will make excellent masters to mold off of . We currently have around 13 different T-jet originals and are expect more soon to give us a good cross section of cars. AJ ( wife and partner in Bad Dog 's) and I hope to provide good quality and reasonable priced reproductions .Along with the 30 or so cars we make now we're hoping to triple that by fall. We are very interested in your feedback on the cars we're making and any ideas on cars of the future . We would also like to know which of the T-jet's and tyco S cars you are more interested in . Send any answers or feedback to this forum or at our e-mail @ [email protected]


----------



## jimz715 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi do you have eany slot stuf to talk about?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOOHOOO... I have a couple resin Tyco S T-birds, but I could always use one more... and I've been DYING to find a Tyco S '68-'69 Corvette runner, but they're way pricey. Wasn't there also a Tyco S AMX? ANd didn't they do a funky early 60's Pontiac?

Mmmmm... resin...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wouldn't mind if you did them for AFX/Xtrac chassis as well.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I cant wait to run a 34 pickup around the track, wooohoooo.


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I would love a run on Xtrac/MT chassis. 
Would kill for a 66/67 GTO for above mentioned chassis.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Resonably priced El Caminos, Rivis, and Torinos would be very high on my list. As would the XL500s, the vibe P/u, hot rods, the old Ford trucks (stakebed), and some AMXs too. I have many RRR cars (mainly their exclusive line of cars) and I love 'em but some of them are a little high in price.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Tyco S cars*

Make all of them including the Hot Rod Coupe & T-Bird convertible,Dodge Red Wagon & ' 34 Ford p/u !


Neal :dude:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

rodstrguy said:


> I have many RRR cars (mainly their exclusive line of cars) and I love 'em but some of them are a little high in price.


What always got me is how it is "extra" to drill the holes for the screws... :lol: 
Scott


----------

